# TT 225 Flash Stage 1 Boost question (APR,Unitronic,Revo, Giac....)



## ApineWhiteDub (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi,
I am presently in a decision of wich flash... I did my shearch... Find the number but did not find all the boost of each Flash... The Only one I find is the unitronic stage 1 at 18 Psi... Your help would be appreciate. 
Unitronic Stage 1 = 18 Psi = 260hp/257lb-ft
APR Stage 1 = ??? = 257hp/264lb-ft
Revo Stage 1 = ??? = ???
Giac Stage 1 = ??? = ???








The car question... Thanks
Charles


----------



## cruzad3r (Jan 24, 2007)

obviously u didnt go and visit revo website. Peak psi is 20 with 93 octane gas. numbers wise are the same as everyone else.


----------



## ApineWhiteDub (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes I did and I did not find the PSI... Thanks for the help but i'm looking for 91 program.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (ApineWhiteDub)*

Is 94 octane gas available in your area?
If yes you should consider a Unitronic stage tuned for that gas octane.
My 2 cents is we always want more and there is more gain using a Unitronic stage adapted to 93 octane gas.
In Montreal we have 94 octane gas and our stage 2 just loves it!
Let me know if i can help you out!


_Quote, originally posted by *ApineWhiteDub* »_Yes I did and I did not find the PSI... Thanks for the help but i'm looking for 91 program.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: TT 225 Flash Stage 1 Boost question (ApineWhiteDub)*

im on revo and yeah its around 20.
love love love it. never a problem. solid all day long.


----------



## Statenheimer (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: TT 225 Flash Stage 1 Boost question (scoTT la rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scoTT la rock* »_im on revo and yeah its around 20.
love love love it. never a problem. solid all day long.

I absolutely love my REVO too. I always fill with 93 anyway, I wasn't aware that there were two seperate REVO tunes. My flasher just verified that I use 93...
I read a bit higher than 20psi peak [22-23 ish], I hold steady at about 20 though.


----------



## Statenheimer (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: TT 225 Flash Stage 1 Boost question (Statenheimer)*

Add: REVO site reads 260hp - 284tq


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: TT 225 Flash Stage 1 Boost question (Statenheimer)*

i dont know, regarding REVO- i got this from the local tuning place in jersey back when it was 500 bucks two years ago. now it looks cheaper:
"Product Information 
HP increased from 225 to 255, torque from 207 to 285. Welcome to Revo, the ultimate in AUDI performance software. Our engineering teams have spent countless hours ensuring that they have delivered to you the most responsive, smoothest and most powerful software available for your chosen application. This race proven performance software will produce a low- mid end torque increase, an improved throttle response and a smoother more powerful top end delivery.
Product Code: 00B-revo-tt-225 
Brand/Manufacturer: Revo

$399.00 "

this is the other brand i was considering but i didnt personally know anyone running the software so i went with revo... anyway:
"Product Information 
Dahlback Racing 1.8T chip takes your factory 225HP and bumps it to 270HP and 280TQ!!
Product Code: 00A-scrambler3 
Brand/Manufacturer: Dahlback Racing

$664.05"
so the dahlback seems to have better numbers, but its a little more money. i dont know. 

now, the other thing i noticed about REVO was that when i was originally flashed it was a 17-19 PSI situation. so i added a dahlback N75K valve, and it brought the boost up to 19-21. i also run the dahlback diverter valve, and both valves have been totally solid so far....



_Modified by scoTT la rock at 7:19 PM 5-16-2009_


----------

